# Angelo caduto dal cielo, a Londra. Foto. Bufala dall'Inghilterra.



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

In queste ore, sui social network, sta circolando (migliaia di condivisioni) l'ennesima ed immancabile bufala. Questa volta, però, proviene dall'Inghilterra.

La notizia bufala parla di un angelo caduto dal cielo a Londra. Vengono mostrate anche delle foto (palesemente photoshoppate, le ali sembrano quelle di un pollo) che ritraggono la creatura.

Eccole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2015)

Se gli angeli sono così meglio non andarci in Paradiso


----------



## wildfrank (6 Agosto 2015)

Poverino, per forza: le ali per funzionare devono essere piumate...deve aver perso il controllo in volo per questo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2015)

In realtà non si tratta di una bufala, è una installazione di due artisti di pechino,
tali Sun Yuan e Peng Yu,
l'opera raffigura l'ormai impossibilità per l'umanità di essere aiutata persino dagli angeli (per l'appunto caduti).


----------

